# Best Online Source To Find Used/Discounted ECM/ECU



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

I am in the market for a used/discounted ECM/ECU for my 2001 Nissan Maxima (automatic, w/o traction control).

What is the best online source for finding such a part?


----------



## grlica (May 29, 2004)

Did you ever have any luck finding a good website? Thanks.


----------



## NissanNewb (Jan 24, 2009)

Nope, no luck.


----------



## xsithlord (Jun 2, 2009)

*eBay*

I found one for my 92 on eBay for $50+ shipping


----------

